# Windows Server 2003 install on drive D



## valhery (Apr 2, 2014)

For test purposes i need to install Windows Server 2003 on drive D. I`m using VMware Workstation and i have created 2 disk(1 for C and 1 for D). The problem is that during install the CD/DVD is using drive D: and the second disk receive drive E:. How can i force CD/DVD to use different letter during instillation ?


----------

